# 6 lí do bạn nên mua nệm cao su Liên Á



## Nguyen Lynh (18/3/19)

_Nệm cao su Liên Á  là dòng nệm đang khá HOT và được nhiều khách hàng tin tưởng lựa chọn bởi những tính năng ưu việt hướng tới việc bảo vệ sức khỏe và giấc ngủ người dùng. Điều gì giúp thương hiệu nệm Liên Á được người tiêu dùng yêu thích đến vậy? Cùng __Thegioinem.com khám phá điều bí ẩn đằng sau những chiếc nệm cao su Liên Á này nhé:_

Với hơn 40 năm hình thành và phát triển thì ắt hẵn Liên Á đã dành ra một chặn đường khá dài để chinh phục người tiêu dùng Việt Nam bằng những sản phẩn nệm cao su 100% cao su thiên nhiên đạt chuẩn chất lượng, với độ đàn hồi tương ứng với sở thích của người Việt. Tất cả các dòng sản phẩm nệm cao su thiên nhiên của Liên Á như: cao su Liên Á Classic, cao su Liên Á Ladome, cao su Liên Á 5Zone, cao su Liên Á Legend, cao su Liên Á Massage đều đáp ứng các tiêu chuẩn quốc tế của ECO và LGA (Đức) về độ an toàn, không gây độc hại cũng như độ đàn hồi cực tốt.

Dưới đây chính là những ưu điểm nổi bật của các sản phẩm nệm cao su Liên Á  đem đến cho khách hàng:

*Nguyên liệu an toàn*
Được làm từ cao su tự nhiên 100%, không sử dụng các phụ gia hóa chất độc hại trong quá trình sản xuất, với công nghệ khử mùi tiên tiến nhất giúp loại bỏ hoàn toàn thành phần protein gây mùi khó chịu, chiếc nệm cao su Liên Á rất an toàn cho sức khỏe người dùng, mang đến cảm giác thoải mái, dễ chịu cho giấc ngủ ngon.

*Thoáng khí vượt trội*
Với mỗi sản phẩm nệm, yếu tố thông thoáng luôn được ưu tiên hàng đầu. Bề mặt nệm có hàng triệu lỗ thông hơi nhỏ, giúp cho người dùng có thể lưu thông khí huyết khi ngủ. Nhờ đó bạn sẽ luôn cảm thấy mát mẻ trong thời tiết nắng nóng, tạo giấc ngủ sâu và ngon.






_Nệm cao su Liên Á với độ đàn hồi tuyệt đối, thoáng mát nhờ hàng triệu lỗ thông khí_
​*Nâng đỡ tối đa cho cơ thể*
Sản phẩm nệm cao su của Liên Á đều đạt chứng chỉ LGA (CHLB Đức) – chứng nhận về độ bền và độ đàn hồi của cao su thiên nhiên đạt chuẩn quốc tế. Đảm bảo sản phẩm cung cấp sự hỗ trợ tối đa vùng lưng, đùi và nâng đỡ nhẹ nhàng phần vai, hông, từ đó giúp xương sống thẳng tự nhiên. Bạn sẽ không bị đau lưng, mỏi nhức cơ thể mỗi khi ngủ dậy. Ngoài ra chiếc nệm  đàn hồi nhẹ nhàng theo từng động tác xoay trở, sẽ không làm ảnh hưởng đến người nằm cạnh khi ngủ.

*Độ bền cao*
Bên cạnh các tính năng về độ đàn hồi, nâng đỡ, thoáng khì thì một ưu điểm nổi bật khác của dòng nệm cao su chính là tuổi thọ của nệm rất cao. Trên thực tế một chiếc nệm cao su Liên Á có chế độ bảo hành từ 10-12 năm nhưng con số này có thể lên đến hai mươi năm nếu như được sử dụng và bảo quản sản phẩm đúng cách.






_Nệm cao su Liên Á  mang đến sự nâng đỡ tối ưu và độ bền vượt trội với công nghệ CoolAdapt_
​*Kích thước đa dạng*
Nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu đa dạng của người dùng, Liên Á sản xuất các dòng nệm cao su với nhiều kích thước khác nhau, người tiêu dùng có thể chọn độ dày nệm cao su Liên Á 5cm, 10cm, 15cm cho đến 20cm phù hợp với kích thước giường và không gian căn hộ. Ngoài ra thiết kế nệm hiện đại, bắt mắt, áo nệm được thiết kế bằng vải Knitted cao cấp xuất xứ Châu Âu, tạo vẻ mềm mại, giúp tôn lên vẻ sang trọng cho phòng ngủ nhà bạn.

*Giá thành hợp lý*
Ngoài chất liệu, khả năng thoáng khí, độ bền cao với thiết kế tao nhã thì giá thành sản phẩm cũng là yếu tố giúp chiếc nệm cao su Liên Á thu hút khách hàng. Ngoài ra, nệm cao su Liên Á cũng luôn được khuyến mãi và tặng quà hấp dẫn tới người tiêu dùng. Tùy các kích thước nệm khác nhau sẽ có mức giá khác nhau. Người dùng dễ dàng sở hữu chiếc nệm cao su Liên Á giá rẻ với mức giá chỉ từ 5 triệu đồng trở lên.

Với những đặc tính hết sức ưu Việt như trên thì nệm cao su Liên Á là một trong số các sản phẩm bạn không nên bỏ qua nếu muốn có giấc ngủ ngon trọn vẹn đúng không nào? Để biết thêm chi tiết về chương trình khuyến mãi của nệm Liên Á, hãy để Thegioinem.com cung cấp thông tin cho bạn nhé!!
Hotline hỗ trợ tư vấn mua nệm trả góp: *0909060325*





Thegioinem.com​


----------



## Langkietnhi (18/3/19)

thegioinem hiện đang có ưu đãi gì k ạ


----------



## Nguyen Lynh (19/3/19)

Langkietnhi nói:


> thegioinem hiện đang có ưu đãi gì k ạ


thegioinem.com có chương trình ưu đãi, bạn có thể vào thegioinem.com để biết thêm chi tiết


----------



## Tu Anh (19/3/19)

Mình thấy nệm cao su liên á có dòng classic và ladome, hông biết loại nào sử dụng tốt hé cả nhà, cho mình xin ý kiến với


----------

